# World record Sturgeon



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Huge White Sturgeon caught in BC.

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...urgeon+weighing+1100+pounds+caught+in+canada/


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Thats a giant!!


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

i've fished this river twice and it is amazing. our biggest is a 7 footer but my wife lost a 10 footer. if you ever get out to this area you need to fish for sturgeon. what a blast.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

The funny thing is they couldn't weigh it, so there will inevitably be the critics telling this guy his fish didn't weigh a hair over 500 lbs. Hah. He must have been holding it out towards the camera. 


http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...urgeon+weighing+1100+pounds+caught+in+canada/


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Agreed...it is 600 _maybe_


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

fishing247 said:


> i've fished this river twice and it is amazing. our biggest is a 7 footer but my wife lost a 10 footer. if you ever get out to this area you need to fish for sturgeon. what a blast.


Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Once again, I have to say, the state ought to forget steelhead and start stocking the rivers with *400,000 sturgeon* every year!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

holy [email protected]#$ that is a large fish


----------

